# York



## miss direct (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm going to York next week and have never been before. After some recommendations really - interesting shops (but not tiny ones where I'll be the only person allowed in due to covid restrictions), pubs or cafes with outside seating that I'll be able to eat or drink at as a single person...nice park...and mainly, if it's pouring with rain, somewhere I can go until my train?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 17, 2021)

Always liked York - lovely city, but tourist hell when it's busy.  Hopefully there won't be too many tourists when you go - it's a nice place to just wander round.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 17, 2021)

I chose the first Monday of schools going back intentionally


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 17, 2021)

Not sure what the outside seating will be like, but if the weather is nice then heading down to the river would probably be a safe bet (left when you leave the station and follow the road).

The York Tap is a decent place for a pint when waiting for a train


----------



## kebabking (Apr 17, 2021)

The Three Tuns at Coppergate did fantastic, and fantastic value, food. dunno what the situation is now with outside eating etc...

The City walls are well worth a walk around.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 17, 2021)

They've put up Thor's tipi in Parliament Street for extra outside seating. I bought coffee and a cake and had it in there last week. There are public toilets there too. Most of the public toilets are 40p a trip otherwise. 
Also additional seating around by York art gallery and if you like cake, then Brew and Brownie is very good.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 17, 2021)

York is lovely. A bit of a walk from the station to the town, but nothing onerous. There’s a TKMaxx for house stuff 🤫, a Shambles with mental Harry Pitter crap plus tea shops, decent pubs, river and other sights. It’s nice 👍🏼


----------



## bmd (Apr 17, 2021)

Interesting shops are Stonegate, Petergate which is at the other end of Stonegate from St Helen's Sq which has a Betty's Tea Rooms on it that you may enjoy, especially if you don't have to queue. Petergate will lead you to York Minster which is amazing. There are some nice gardens for a picnic at the side of it. Or there's the Museum Gardens that have a couple of museums close by, weirdly enough.

Have a look down Fossgate, straight on to Walmgate to the Bar Walls at the end. Have a wander along them. Leave at the end of Piccadilly and wander up there to the strange bar made from shipping containers. There are a lot of nice places to pick up food but my favourites are the places along Church St, which you get to by taking a right at the end of Petergate or just keep walking up Piccadilly and Parliament St until you get to Kings Sq.


----------



## oryx (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm originally from York and missing it as I haven't been to see family & friends there for over a year now.

I'd second the recommendations for the Museum Gardens, York Tap at the station and the containers off Piccadilly (the last one has a name but I've forgotten it). Gillygate (near Bootham Bar and the Art Gallery) also has some nice independent shops and cafes. Betty's is great but inevitably involves queuing and crowds IME.

Enjoy it and let us know what you got up to!


----------



## Saffy (Apr 17, 2021)

The containers are called SPARK.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 17, 2021)

If you fancy a little unwind in peace and quiet Holy Trinity church in Goodramgate is a good bet - it's a 12th century church that's been 'decommissioned' and is now in the care of the Churches Conservation Trust.

Occasionally there's a market with trinkets on, but mostly it's just deliciously cool and quiet. Nice little churchyard for a picnic...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 17, 2021)

Look into a reservation at Betty’s Tea Rooms, if that’s your bag, as I’ve tried both York and Harrogate and never been able to walk in. That was in the Before Times, so I imagine it’s booked solid now.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 17, 2021)

If the weather is nice you can walk along the river to Millennium bridge, stop and get an ice cream from the boat (if it's open), cross the bridge and walk back along the other side and go into Rowntree park. That assuming the river hasn't burst its banks.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 18, 2021)

5t3IIa said:


> Look into a reservation at Betty’s Tea Rooms, if that’s your bag, as I’ve tried both York and Harrogate and never been able to walk in. That was in the Before Times, so I imagine it’s booked solid now.


They've shut completely during lockdown (not even take away). Not sure if they have re-opened now. If soy might be best of trying the Ilkley one miss direct as that in generally quieter.


----------



## bmd (Apr 18, 2021)

Saffy said:


> If the weather is nice you can walk along the river to Millennium bridge, stop and get an ice cream from the boat (if it's open), cross the bridge and walk back along the other side and go into Rowntree park. That assuming the river hasn't burst its banks.
> View attachment 263739View attachment 263740



How did you know it sold ice creams?


----------



## tony.c (Apr 18, 2021)

I would go to Clifford's Tower, where one of the major anti-Jewish pogroms in England took place in 1190.





						BBC - Religions - Judaism: York pogrom, 1190
					

This article examines the York pogrom of 1190 and its repercussions for Jews living in England at that time.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm a sucker for the NRM.

[but then I'm an old railways nerd and don't drink, apart from coffee ...}


----------



## Saffy (Apr 18, 2021)

Clifford's Tower is closed and having loads of work done to it at the moment.
The peregrine falcons are back nesting at the Minster. If you walk around it and through Dean's Park you'll probably see them, if not hear them.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 18, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> I'm a sucker for the NRM.
> 
> [but then I'm an old railways nerd and don't drink, apart from coffee ...}


Its not open 😔 (also a train geek)


----------



## bmd (Apr 18, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Its not open 😔 (also a train geek)



That is a massive shame. Last time I went there was with Mrs Quoad. Good times.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2021)

Poor York made the Greek national news apparently


----------



## miss direct (Apr 19, 2021)

Well I am here. Had a great day today but am somehow wondering how to fill the day tomorrow. My ticket back isn't till almost 9pm  🤔


----------



## teuchter (Apr 19, 2021)

York always seems pleasant but bland to me. The Guildford of the North.

Hull is more interesting.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 19, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Well I am here. Had a great day today but am somehow wondering how to fill the day tomorrow. My ticket back isn't till almost 9pm  🤔



Are they doing the Ghost Walks yet? Might be worth a giggle...


----------



## Saffy (Apr 19, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Well I am here. Had a great day today but am somehow wondering how to fill the day tomorrow. My ticket back isn't till almost 9pm  🤔


Have you seen the cats around York? There are around 20 around and about which you can find. It might fill an hour or so. 








						York Cat Trail
					

Free fun for young and old, this trail will guide you around York. Highlights include Clifford’s Tower, Shambles and York Minster, plus lots of cats! Pick up a trail leaflet in store, have some FREE fun in York, see the sights and find the cat statues on our self-guided tour. The trail starts at…




					www.visityork.org


----------



## miss direct (Apr 19, 2021)

I did see a cat statue actually, on a windowsill, and kept looking at it trying to work out if it was real or not. This walk sounds fun, thank you.


----------



## bmd (Apr 20, 2021)

There are a lot of very old buildings in York. Send the cheque to Capt Obvious, please. Have you had a skeg in't Minster? A stroll along't Walls? Poured petrol through the Tory clubhouse letterbox.? Sorry, let that last one slip in. There's the oldest school ever right up Bootham. St Peter's, home of the over-privileged Northerner, a rare beast indeed. Probably not a good idea to wander around the grounds whilst the children are home. You could wander along the river at the other side, past the boathouse and the newly built swimming pool.

I'm afraid I will have to agree with Teuchter's rather rude assessment here whilst feeling defensive of my home town. Come back when it's open! Opener. I would offer to be your guide but I am at work today, so you have, at least, ducked a bullet there.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 20, 2021)

I did a lot of wandering yesterday. The best place was the gardens at a hotel just behind the minster..I probably wasn't supposed to be there but just strolled in.

Another glorious day, will take it very easy!


----------



## miss direct (Apr 21, 2021)

My trip is over and I am so glad I did it. Did me a world of good just to be somewhere different and for my eyes to have something else to take in. I walked 30 km over two days, caught the sun, read loads of my book, ate some nice things, and treated myself to some perfume. I really liked York - the city centre is a lot nicer for wondering around than Sheffield.


----------



## Elpenor (May 18, 2021)

I am also spending a night in York on my tour of aviation museums, and again though my time may be constrained I will at least have a stroll round the walls and the cathedral area. A friend has recommended a pub too but I will take a look at this thread for further tips


----------

